

Show HN: SF networking events in one place - mikro
http://www.howdynetwork.com

======
mikro
I just moved to SF for the startup scene, and was finding it a bit time
consuming to find events on Meetup & Eventbrite. I hope this is useful. It's a
WIP, but I'll continue to improve it if I get enough repeat visitors.

